# The Forever Purge: Im ersten Trailer gibt es keine Regeln mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Forever Purge: Im ersten Trailer gibt es keine Regeln mehr* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Forever Purge: Im ersten Trailer gibt es keine Regeln mehr*


----------



## Spinal (17. Mai 2021)

> in Texas meucheln die Outlaws aber freudig weiter - und das ganzjährig. Ein mexikanisches Pärchen, das frisch über die Grenze gekommen ist, wird zur Zielscheibe der bis an die Zähne bewaffneten Rebellen.


Klingt irgendwie gar nicht nach Film.


----------



## Amigo (17. Mai 2021)

Trailer flasht ZER000...


----------



## Hiljima (18. Mai 2021)

Purge, ersten gesehen, für absurd und langweilig befunden und ebenso wie die F&F Filme als schwarzen Balken aus dem Sichtfeld entfernt


----------

